# DFDS promotion.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just found in my 'in' box from DFDS ferries, a promotion of €59 one way for a car and two passengers. Thats very cheap imho.
Maybe similar promotions might be available for campers?

Ray.

Bookings for the 2023 crossings are now open! Planning an adventure for next year? Take advantage of our "early bird" offer*: book today from €59 per crossing for one car and two passengers if you travel between 2 January and 30 April 2023, or between 1 October and 15 December 2023. This offer is subject to availability, so don't miss it!


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't forget the Newhaven Dieppe crossing offers a 20% discount for over 60s but you have to book it by telephone. We find the ports at both end to be smaller and more relaxed than others.Looking forward to it.......Bonjour...........Hola...............no I have no idea why we left the EU ???


----------



## rebbyvid2 (Jul 5, 2019)

Webby1 said:


> Don't forget the Newhaven Dieppe crossing offers a 20% discount for over 60s but you have to book it by telephone. We find the ports at both end to be smaller and more relaxed than others.Looking forward to it.......Bonjour...........Hola...............no I have no idea why we left the EU ???


done the quote return ,going out May coming back July , £220.50 and as said 20% with phone booking £176.40 .


----------



## rebbyvid2 (Jul 5, 2019)

not booked yet but just had another look in case prices are rising and for the same dates it has gone down £10 each way so will be booking tomorrow.


----------



## rebbyvid2 (Jul 5, 2019)

rebbyvid2 said:


> not booked yet but just had another look in case prices are rising and for the same dates it has gone down £10 each way so will be booking tomorrow.


booked £160.40 out 16th may 5pm back 1st july 12 00 pm could have been a bit cheaper with late crossings but these time suit.


----------

